# Egg carton storage



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

This is a Shopsmith video but, youse guys with lesser machines:laughing: will find it interesting as well.:icon_cheesygrin:

Egg Carton Storage


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> This is a Shopsmith video but, youse guys with lesser machines:laughing: will find it interesting as well.:icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> Egg Carton Storage



That's an interesting video, and shows a simple method for making those dividers. Same type of method for making box joints. I could have fallen off my chair while waiting for the narrator to "spit" it out, but all in all, he did OK. 

Unfortunately, I'm one of those guys that have a "lesser" machine (cabinet saw).


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That's an interesting video, and shows a simple method for making those dividers. Same type of method for making box joints. I could have fallen off my chair while waiting for the narrator to "spit" it out, but all in all, he did OK.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm one of those guys that have a "lesser" machine (cabinet saw).
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> I could have fallen off my chair while waiting for the narrator to "spit" it out . . .


Ain't that the truth. Can ya imagine him and obama in a discussion? It uh, would uh, uh, uh, never, uh, um, uh, end, uh. :blink:

Not knocking him personally I'm sure he's a great guy, but I didn't last 4 minutes.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I turned it off before he started the saw. Nothing against the guy either but there are people that are ment to make presentations and then there are well you watched atleast part of it. He should have done the work and had someone else do the talking.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Ain't that the truth. Can ya imagine him and obama in a discussion? It uh, would uh, uh, uh, never, uh, um, uh, end, uh. :blink:
> 
> Not knocking him personally I'm sure he's a great guy, but I didn't last 4 minutes.


Yeah, Nick could use a teleprompter, too. :laughing:


----------



## markusbelly (May 28, 2010)

Its a really great video, I like to watch this type of videos, And about egg carton, Egg cartons are great storage cases for protecting fragile items. Next time I need this type box to store Christmas ball decorations use your egg carton and I will make it from the helps of you.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Ain't that the truth. Can ya imagine him and obama in a discussion? It uh, would uh, uh, uh, never, uh, um, uh, end, uh. :blink:
> 
> Not knocking him personally I'm sure he's a great guy, but I didn't last 4 minutes.


 4 minutes? I was lucky to make it 15 seconds. I'm sure the information he was giving out was good, but the delivery of it is pretty bad. He could have easily put me to sleep if the lights were off in my room.
Nick


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Agreed, He's not the greatest presenter. And, his video presentations mirror his in person presentations. However, he has a large following in the Shopsmith and aircraft worlds. He is really a very nice guy.
He builds Airplanes and (I think) one of his full sized Kitty Hawk replicas is in the Air and Space Museum in DC. 
Can you imagine sitting through a presentation on that build?:blink:


----------

